# Looking for Mining sound effects



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

While it's not exactly what you're looking for... I did find cave sounds. Gore-Galore has a great website for many things & they do make their own sound effects cds. Can digitally download them so, no more waiting for them in the mail, plus it's more economical. Hope that helps! 

Cave sound sample
http://gore-galore.com/audio_samples/cavedemo.mp3

http://gore-galore.com/phauntmusic.ph


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

FYI OMGDan - Check with shockwave199, he did a great Mine shaft one last year called Mineshaft Terror also a Mineshaft Terror2 that I thought came out better - little more SFX into it. He has a thread "my stuff for download" with several he did an awesome job with has for download. You could PM him for Mineshaft Terror2

**Edit - here is the link to his thread, post #1 - http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/116239-my-sound-tracks-still-down-load-free-2.html


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for that DL. Much appreciated!


----------

